# Sigma Rox 9.0 Trittfrequenz



## ActionBarbie (29. Oktober 2010)

Der neue Rox läuft problemlos und gut. 

Nun war ein Sensor und ein Magnet für die Messung der Trittfrequenz bei dem Teil dabei.

Ich habe sie noch nicht am Rad angebracht, weil ich nicht so Recht weiß, was ich damit soll!? Ist dass unnötiges Gerümpel am Rad oder macht das wirklich Sinn  ?


----------



## LaCarolina (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab auch einen Rox und die Trittfrequenz erst montiert, dann wieder abmontiert. Stört mich eher, ausserdem hat sich das Teil öfters verschoben, also zurück in die Schachtel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. Oktober 2010)

ich fand das anfangs ganz nett und konnte mich damit ein bisschen selbst kontrollieren.
Aber sobald die Batterie leer ist, werde ich es wieder abmontieren.
Und ans Zweitrad kommts gar nicht erst ran


----------



## Bergradlerin (29. Oktober 2010)

Ein TF am MTB? Sinnlos. Am RR sehe ich es ein und fahre auch mit einem.


----------



## ActionBarbie (30. Oktober 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ein TF am MTB? Sinnlos. Am RR sehe ich es ein und fahre auch mit einem.



Danke! DAS war mein erster Gedanke: Am MTB... wofür? Hätte ich ein Rennrad, ja da macht das Sinn aber was will ich mit der Trittfrequenz, wenn ich im Gelände fahre, womöglich noch in Grundposition. Trotzdem treten und auf die Fresse fallen?


----------



## Bruchpilotin (3. November 2010)

Deswegen hab ich mir den 2209 Targa geholt  TF braucht keine Sau am MTB.... (also ich nicht )
Und die nächsten Tage kommt er auch ans Bike - noch schläft er in der Schachtel


----------



## sharky (6. Januar 2011)

gibt es schon weitere erfahrungsberichte über den rox? läuft nach wie vor problemlos? oder gibt es schon erste problemberichte? sofern ich das hier als mann fragen darf...

edit:
kann man den lenkerhalter um 90° drehen, so dass man den tacho auf den vorbau montieren kann?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. Januar 2011)

Läuft bei mir jetzt schon lange problemlos... die Halterung... ja ich glaube die kannst Du drehen...


----------



## J.O (6. Januar 2011)

@ Sharky

Hier der Thread zum Rox.http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=339949&page=55&highlight=sigma+rox

Und ja kann man.

bin auch schon wieder weg.


----------



## ActionBarbie (7. Januar 2011)

Der Rox läuft seit ich ihn habe ohne Probleme (und ohne Trittfrequenzsensor ). Ich bin zufrieden, für meine Belange ist er sogar etwas überdimensioniert und mehr als ausreichend. Die Software, die dabei ist ist ganz auch ganz nett!


----------



## sharky (7. Januar 2011)

danke euch, insbesondere auch für den link zum rox thread. warum ich den in der sufu nicht gefunden habe und mich darum hier her ins "rosa forum" *duckundweg* begeben hab, weiß ich auch nicht 

war gestern erst mal skeptisch nach dem link von J.O. weil das erste, was mir entgegen sprang "problem" und "fehler" war und berichte über träge displays bei kälte. aber gut, soll mich nicht abhalten 

danke, mädels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (7. Januar 2011)

Ja, der Display ist träge, aber erst unter null Grad und die Temperaturanzeige fängt dann auch an herumzuspinnen. Wer allerdings unter null Grad noch Rad fährt, sollte so ein ganzer Mann sein, dass er das verkraften kann .


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. Januar 2011)




----------



## RdnPilot (16. Mai 2011)

Hey ihr Süßen, ich bin schonmal unter 0 Grad Rad gefahren.


----------

